# Looking at a 2008 CF Moto 500cc sxs & need advice



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LTB a lady driven (about 900 km's) CF Moto Side by Side from a friends mother.

Does not start (electrical problem). Motor was just rebuilt and has 4 new tires.

She is asking $2500.00 but I can take it, see whats wrong with it first and then make an offer.

Worth $2500.00, POS?, wasting my time?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know if it was that brand but a friend of mine had an off brand sxs and once the electrical problems started he did good to keep it running for a week he also had problems with the gas tank rusting up. It may be worth it but I don't think I would risk it maybe someone here has had one before and can give you better feedback.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My buddy bought one and its turned out to be the biggest pos I've ever seen. I'd stay away from it.

KAWI RULES


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

